# Regular Season Game 38 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Sacramento Kings



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (24-13) @ Sacramento Kings (14-19)*​*Saturday, January 13, 9:00 p.m.*​*Arco Arena*​

 *@*​

*ROCKETS*


 



*KINGS*


​

*Rockets.com Preview*



> HOUSTON -- Before the team's charter plane reached Chicago on Sunday night, Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy pulled aside Rafer Alston for a mid-flight chat.
> 
> The Rockets point guard had been enduring a rough shooting stretch, but Van Gundy was more concerned with Alston's body language than anything else.
> 
> ...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Back to Back night, but we can still do this!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tmac shoots good in Arco, plus he like's those Maloof (sp) brothers. Bibby always a danger @ home, but I like our chances.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

vBookie Rules


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL we even got a start on this game............

Everyone should be laying down 50% of their points minimum.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

How are we getting outrebounded by the Kings bench?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Alston & McGrady 6 assists each I like to see that.

7 for Alston


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

Back to Back Threes by Tmac


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

CLUTCH :clap: :worthy:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn Damn Damn


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

NO OT PLEASE LETS FINSIH THIS HOUSTON!!! :twave:


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Bank Shot??? $#%@ Noooo


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Ot


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

@#[email protected]#


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

How many points did Artest get in the 4th?

Plus he had that cluthch shot that was impressive.

But I think we are ready for an OT despite the game being a back to back


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

2 3s to start OT


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

hroz said:


> How many points did Artest get in the 4th?
> 
> Plus he had that cluthch shot that was impressive.
> 
> But I think we are ready for an OT despite the game being a back to back



...we have not been good in OT:boohoo:


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

houston better win! i bet 500,000 points on them to win!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

bank 3's should result in a technical foul from now on


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

When your ahead make sure you dont foul for heavens sakes


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

tmac rang me up and told me he wanted OT to boost his ppg


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

ronna_meade21 said:


> houston better win! i bet 500,000 points on them to win!


Damn I thought my 8 000 points was alot..............


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Double double for Deke
:clap: :clap:


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

it should be houstons win...up by 5 with 16.6 secs to go


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

ronna_meade21 said:


> it should be houstons win...up by 5 with 16.6 secs to go


Yeah should be ..................

Artest has a hot hand right now though.............


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Snyder on did he play any other time?

We have won


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

hroz said:


> Yeah should be ..................
> 
> Artest has a hot hand right now though.............


forget about Artest...lets go Houston!!!:bananallama:


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

artest with another 3...to little to late though


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

ronna_meade21 said:


> houston better win! i bet 500,000 points on them to win!


thats a pretty big gamble, its back to back and we are missing guys and at Kings court


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

:cheers: 
:yay: :yay: :yay: CELEBRATE GOOD TIMES COMEON :yay: :yay: :yay: 
:cheers:


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

Was holding my breath for the last minute of the game. Nice win and needed win for the rockets. We have a tough schedule coming up for us. *Mavs*, *Suns*, Nuggets and then *SPURS*

NICE WIN! :clap2:

GO ROCKETS!


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

ANOTHER WIN IN THE BOX :cheers: :worthy:


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

lingi1206 said:


> thats a pretty big gamble, its back to back and we are missing guys and at Kings court


i dont like the kings though...i'd choose any team over the kings


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Thank god when Artest was sinking everything in the 4th I was worried.

We have a such a great team.

Cant wait to see how Kirk fits into this squad when hes 100%


----------



## Rush (Jan 11, 2007)

well we beat a team we where supposed to. They true tests come later this week. I hopeing for another Houston blow out in Dallas. They are what we thought they where.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

hroz said:


> Thank god when Artest was sinking everything in the 4th I was worried.
> 
> We have a such a great team.
> 
> Cant wait to see how Kirk fits into this squad when hes 100%



yea where is he? i thought he was suppose to be able to play already


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Great win, I am so glad this team is winning.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Im very impressed with this team. I think this kind of "overachieving" (not this win in itself, but the run the team is on), comes with players like Battier. He doesn't look impressive in a lineup, but he plays some real heady ball.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Solid solid play from everyone, this is really looking like a team, albeit a shorthanded one. Its amazing how consistent all our role guys are - Deke continues to own the boards, Juwan hits hight % shots, Battier doing a bit of everything, Luther hitting 3s... we're playing so well that I can overlook Rafer's 17 shots. Even Artest admited after the game that the better team won, as opposed to blaming themselves for the lost (which most teams do most nights). 

Lets hope we can keep this up against the big boys.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

We're definitely on a roll. Apart from that loss with Minny, we would have about a 10 game winning streak.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Great win last night...I watched it, but wasn't able to post. Tmac was pulling up on Artest like he was 5ft tall or something. Batt sheds blood for the win, "Big Nasty" was looking @ his elbow was a classic shot...lol...2 days off much needed by the team, I bet Yao is loving how the team is playing right now. Dallas @ Toronto & Raps are giving them a game so far @ the half, up 11 (raps)


----------

